# Non-Ephedra Xenadrine and Hydroxycut



## Nightingale (Jan 18, 2003)

These are fairly new, so I haven't been able to find a whole lot of research on them.  Does anyone know:

1.  Are they safe?
2.  Do they have similar side effects to the ephedra versions?
3.  Are they effective?

And if there are any websites (other than the ones selling them, I've been to those) that have research/testimonials?

-N-


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 18, 2003)

Nightingale I've looked in my newest issues of Flex, M & F, and another magazine I get from GNC called Physical. The only one that had anything that could be read was in the GNC mag. The Jan. 2003 on pg. 26 has a write up of Non-Ephedra Fat Burners. In the second paragraph states: (I'll type it)

Citrus Aurantium [bitter orange or zhi shi] is an herb that contains the active ingredient synedphrine. {It also has other potent compounds, such as octopamine and tyramine} . Citrus aurantium is touted as an ephedra alternative. It is ephedrine's calmer chemical cousin, which means it still has beta-agonistic {thermogenic/fat-burning} effects while being less stimulating to the central nervous system. 

The above came right directly from that mag. on pg. 26 paragraph 2.  There were also other ingredients but they were the same as the previous versions of Xenadrine.


----------



## cassidy (Jan 19, 2003)

Well if you know all these doctors why don't you ask them?:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 19, 2003)

Nightingale - Haven't had a chance to do much research into the various components...been meaning to start digging for a while.


jfarnsworth - I'll have to try n check that out.  Does the magazine have a website, possibly with archives?

cassidy - if you can't add anything besides a taunt, please avoid posting.  I noticed you never did answer the questions on the Ephedra thread.


----------



## cassidy (Jan 19, 2003)

No need to we have enough experts here with doctors friends and all.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 19, 2003)

Moderator Note - Please note Mr. cassidy is no longer with us.  Please ignore his comments and focus on the thread.  If anyone wishes to comment, please send me a PM or Email.

Thank you.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *jfarnsworth - I'll have to try n check that out.  Does the magazine have a website, possibly with archives?
> *



I have personally never looked at this website and it took awhile to find it but the site is www.physicalmag.com


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 22, 2003)

My problem is I work a very physcial job for 8 hrs then come home and less than and hour I have to be up at the school to teach MA classes. I don't get home til usually around 9:00 pm on tuesday and thursday. I have NO ENERGY and by the weekend my butt is dragging. So a friend of mine got me on some products by Advocare. The first day I had so much energy I felt like energize bunny, and there was no side effects like the shakes. Any way the products I am on is Metabolic Nutrition System-the Platimum formula, Spark which is a energy drink. I have lost around 3 lbs in in a week, I could lift heavier, and so much energy. All of there endorsers are non paid people. But here are a few Martial Artist that take their product. 
Carlos Machado-Jiu-jitsu World Champion
Frank Trigg- Ultimate Fighter
Randy Couture-Ultimate Fighter
Martin Boozaayer-U.S Judo Champion
Taren Ogata-Tae Kwon Do Champion
Troy O' Connor Ultimate Fighter 

If you want to know more about Advocare products contact me.
Bob :asian:


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 6, 2003)

I can only share my own experiences, but i have taken both the Ephedra free and regular Xenadrine, and for me the ephedra free did nothing. However, the regular type helped me lose 15lbs with moderate excersise.

1. I feel ephedra is safe for some but dangerous for some. I think it affects different people differently. I get energetic and sometimes irratable, my brother gets tired, but still thinks it works well. Some people experience nothing, while others have heart attacks or strokes.

2. For me both the hydroxycut and Xenadrine ephedra products made me a little irratable.

3. The ephedra rich Xenadrine worked great for me, however it does nothing for my girlfriend.

I hope this helps, but please keep in mind that these findings may be unique to myself, and that i am giving only my opinion. :asian:


----------

